# SoCal Local Moutains



## Tuan (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone in SoCal? Looking for a few buddies to ride up the local mountains. I have a 4x4 with snow tires. I'm a beginner rider, passed 4 hours of training. I would love to get more practice runs this season. Let's go!


----------



## kpla0388 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in socal. I'm taking a trip up to big bear this Friday. You plan on going up anytime soon? This is my 14th season, I'll ride with just about anyone.


----------



## Jillybeans (Dec 22, 2012)

I would wanna go snowboard. None of my friends really like it so I don't have anyone to really go with. I am a beginner too with all my own gear


----------



## Tuan (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry just read your messages now. Let's chat and book a trip.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got a season pass to bear. I have chains and shiz as well. A few Cabins lined up for next season, hit me up! I plan on hittin at least 30 days


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm going to try and get a season pass. My buddy gets them comped from his work. Last year he had two extra all year and did nothing with them ... it sat on his desk until he told me about them in March!

We'll see. We usually travel for our trips but this year tryna have a kid so things are iffy. Mammoth is always available by car ...


----------



## Jillybeans (Dec 22, 2012)

take me with you guys!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I'm going to try and get a season pass. My buddy gets them comped from his work. Last year he had two extra all year and did nothing with them ... it sat on his desk until he told me about them in March!
> 
> We'll see. We usually travel for our trips but this year tryna have a kid so things are iffy. Mammoth is always available by car ...


Hook a socal/bear brother up.... I'm going to have massive financial issues that's gonna make it hard to afford mine loool :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone going to HD/HR next month? ccasion14:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Jillybeans said:


> take me with you guys!


I'm out of Fullerton - 20/25 min drive from Huntington....and on the way to Bear. Definitely would be willing to carpool


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

j.gnar said:


> anyone going to HD/HR next month? ccasion14:


Me!!!

10char


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

anyone else end up going to HDHR? I ended up getting my Dual Mountain anytime pass :thumbsup: Plan on hittin up Summit on the super packed days, and get a few good pow runs in. Won some free shit while I was there, got some stickers, got drunk before hand. Good season opener


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> anyone else end up going to HDHR? I ended up getting my Dual Mountain anytime pass :thumbsup: Plan on hittin up Summit on the super packed days, and get a few good pow runs in. Won some free shit while I was there, got some stickers, got drunk before hand. Good season opener


Nope. didnt make it for that. Getting my Bear only anytime pass next month. just cant spring for the dual. so ill ride summit after 3pm.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

wernersl said:


> Nope. didnt make it for that. Getting my Bear only anytime pass next month. just cant spring for the dual. so ill ride summit after 3pm.


I whored out. I admit it. Thinking of the pow days and crowded bear lines helped me pull the trigger


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> I whored out. I admit it. Thinking of the pow days and crowded bear lines helped Meh pull the trigger


Shit those are some few and far between. Anyway. Nobody rides geronimo so I'll stay on thator the bowl throughthe trees.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

North San Diego here... just 10 or 15 mins south of Temecula off the 15...
Just got my Bear Anytime pass at HDHR this last weekend... anybody else out this way???


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> North San Diego here... just 10 or 15 mins south of Temecula off the 15...
> Just got my Bear Anytime pass at HDHR this last weekend... anybody else out this way???


I'm in TQ.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I usually go up with my little sister cause her car gets like 35mpg which is much better than my 8mpg guzzler but I have more free time than she does this time of year so always looking for more snow buddies...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't mind driving.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Always happy to kick down a few bucks for gas money...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> Always happy to kick down a few bucks for gas money...


I take payment in beer.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Mountain High here(already got my season pass)! It ain't much but its close. I've looked into Bear and I can afford the dual pass easily but the drive, it's so much longer. Just to get there and back I would have spent 5-6 hours in a car. The last thing I want is to get in my car after a long day of boarding and being tired and sleepy and realizing....oh yea...you got a 2.5-3 hour drive back home(without traffic!). NOPE. Gas money ain't nothing, I'll toss tanks of gas at my car. I just hate doing multiple hour drives like that. Especially since I'll be going Fri Sat Sun every week, that drive would make me wanna kill myself after 2 months.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

wernersl said:


> I take payment in beer.


that'll do as long as you dont mind my red eye riding style...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> that'll do as long as you dont mind my red eye riding style...


Screw that. I stay up there.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Im sorry I think you misunderstood I said no problem Ill hook up some beers as long as you dont mind if I smoke my greens while you drink In a lot less words...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> Im sorry I think you misunderstood I said no problem Ill hook up some beers as long as you dont mind if I smoke my greens while you drink In a lot less words...


got it. i could give a shit


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm out of northern OC. I have a few friends who have cabins up there, we party hardy. We blaze, drink....and some other stuff :laugh: I'll hit you guys up when we go up


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

wernersl said:


> Shit those are some few and far between. Anyway. Nobody rides geronimo so I'll stay on thator the bowl throughthe trees.


If you don't mind, which bowl is good when there is snow? Every time I check out the bowls they look like shit.

My friend gets hooked up through his work so I may trade him a season pass for a used Rome Shank


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> If you don't mind, which bowl is good when there is snow? Every time I check out the bowls they look like shit.
> 
> My friend gets hooked up through his work so I may trade him a season pass for a used Rome Shank


Can't remember the name but if you go to the Top of geronimoget off tthe lift it's straight back then to the right. Need at least a 2 foot dump for that to be any fun there.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

wernersl said:


> Can't remember the name but if you go to the Top of geronimoget off tthe lift it's straight back then to the right. Need at least a 2 foot dump for that to be any fun there.


Might be the same one but there's actually a trail right behind the Geronimo bar. It's pretty narrow fit between the trees, but fun as hell.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> Might be the same one but there's actually a trail right behind the Geronimo bar. It's pretty narrow fit between the trees, but fun as hell.


I took that over mud and logs last season!


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Dekker said:


> Mountain High here(already got my season pass)! It ain't much but its close. I've looked into Bear and I can afford the dual pass easily but the drive, it's so much longer. Just to get there and back I would have spent 5-6 hours in a car. The last thing I want is to get in my car after a long day of boarding and being tired and sleepy and realizing....oh yea...you got a 2.5-3 hour drive back home(without traffic!). NOPE. Gas money ain't nothing, I'll toss tanks of gas at my car. I just hate doing multiple hour drives like that. Especially since I'll be going Fri Sat Sun every week, that drive would make me wanna kill myself after 2 months.


How far are you from bear?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

ALOHA'z! New to snowboarding as well, im located near San Fernando Valley in Sunland, I would be down plan something:yahoo: actually kind of glad you guys are fairly new to snowboarding as well... this will be my first full season... I went twice during the beginning of the year and have been preparing all summer for this winter! So stoked to just be out there...


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

FR4NKY said:


> How far are you from bear?


Like 120 miles, and Google maps pegged it at a 2.5 hour drive with no traffic. I already spent the money on the Mt High pass and there's no refunds so I'm pretty much committed to it. I will take the occasional day trip to Bear to play in their park tho, probably 1-2x a month.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Uh this will be my 10th season. But yeah I'm down for ridin with about anyone.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> ALOHA'z! New to snowboarding as well, im located near San Fernando Valley in Sunland, I would be down plan something:yahoo: actually kind of glad you guys are fairly new to snowboarding as well... this will be my first full season... I went twice during the beginning of the year and have been preparing all summer for this winter! So stoked to just be out there...


If it ever snows or if they ever start making it... Last year at least Bear had its opening day Today to be exact 11/14/12 this heat wave bullshit is killing me...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm not a fan. Shits killing me. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan. Shits killing me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm praying this little cold front coming in this weekend is enough for them to turn on the machines...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Driest year on record is what I've been hearing… so sad.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Driest year on record is what I've been hearing… so sad.


Bear is usually mostly man made we got a lake full of water and snow machines to make our fun all we really need is cold weather to make shit happen...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my dual season pass, though I do agree, it'd be nice having it while there is snow on the ground. I was out there last opening day, I'm dying. Any pre-season kick offs/parties?


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Dekker said:


> Like 120 miles, and Google maps pegged it at a 2.5 hour drive with no traffic. I already spent the money on the Mt High pass and there's no refunds so I'm pretty much committed to it. I will take the occasional day trip to Bear to play in their park tho, probably 1-2x a month.


I'll probably end up getting a mountain high pass. I'm pretty far out from both but I got no one to ride with me to bear. Mountain high is an easier drive. I just hope they open east earlier.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Last year after Thanksgiving Snow Summit closed the following 2 weeks as the snow they had melted. Not even sure if they will be open Thanksgiving this year - hoping they are as we will be up there for 4 days. A few years back they didn't open until December 8th I believe. Thanksgiving the mountain was brown... :angry:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember that. Also the same year we got a 4ft dump!


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Well Mt High might be opening this weekend if the weather cooperates and it keeps snowing. They got 4-6inches last night with another predicted 3-7inches tonight. They are pushing for Sunday and gave it a "fair" chance they will open then but also mentioned that if we get a good dump tonight that Saturday is game too.

Anyone else gonna head down this weekend if they open?


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dekker said:


> Well Mt High might be opening this weekend if the weather cooperates and it keeps snowing. They got 4-6inches last night with another predicted 3-7inches tonight. They are pushing for Sunday and gave it a "fair" chance they will open then but also mentioned that if we get a good dump tonight that Saturday is game too.
> 
> Anyone else gonna head down this weekend if they open?



I don't do high on the weekends. 

But I am not working the week of thanksgiving. If it's open then I might go, depending on ticket prices. 

I have most of december off work--gotta check when school has winter break!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Not to Mt high. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Is mountain high really that despicable? I've never gone but I'm jonesing to be on the board again... Is the scene there that horrible that one would rather wait it out till snow valley or bear opens? Really curious… Im dying to go anywhere at this point feels like... but seems like Mt. High is almost unsafe like there are snowboard thieves and gangsters all around the way people speak about it.

Still debating if I should do a 5 hr trek to Mammoth for some half decent snow apparently. Not deep or vast but dammmm... I want to ride


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Mountain high isn't that bad if you really want to go. I will never go there again personally, the thing that gets me is I've never been somewhere where so many people sit in the middle of the runs that are already small as it is. Also be careful with your board and leaving it anywhere especially if you have a really nice set up. I think it was last season that some guy was stealing boards and putting them under his truck, well until he got caught.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Gridlocked runs... that sucks. Do individuals not realize its like sitting in the middle of a road. AND THIEVES! :dizzy: Well I guess I shall wait and see how strong my patience is. Its only a possible opening this weekend anyways...


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Gridlocked runs... that sucks. Do individuals not realize its like sitting in the middle of a road. AND THIEVES! :dizzy: Well I guess I shall wait and see how strong my patience is. Its only a possible opening this weekend anyways...


It's not an epidemic to the point where you have to chain the board to your leg and carry pepper spray, but like with anything don't leave your stuff unattended. They have a free ski/board check right next to the Lodge/main lift, no excuse to just leave your board out. Go up, hand them your board and they give you a ticket and go walk 20 ft to the lodge(eat/warm up/piss). If you use the ski check, you can knock off that fear of losing your shit.

They are blowing snow in addition to the fact that it's still snowing naturally, based off the cams it looks like another 3 inches has fallen since I first posted and it's still coming down. We still got the rest of today and all of tomorrow + the snow blowing to build a layer. 

It's looking real good, and they said by tomorrow they will know if it's a go for Sunday. I already laid out my gear in my room, here's hoping. If it does open and you plan on going just let me know and we can meet up there if you want. I'm usually there an hour before opening and I sit in the lodge eating my breakfast until the lifts run. Nobody has ever given me attitude/trouble or bothered me while I'm up there, no thug is gonna shank you for looking at him wrong.


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi there fellas. Just joined this forum, was looking for something more of a "local nature".

I hit Bear, not interested in MtH. Also my days are usually mid week so I don't care about ppl since there are none at Bear during those days anyway :thumbsup:

This year I will be making a trip to Mammoth for sure, never been. In-laws have a bom-diggidy place in Truckee but works does not permit a trip any time soon. Fail.

Will be on here often, so lets catch up.

Happy shredding in 13/14!

R.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Let's just say the LA scene doesn't belong on a mountain.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Def looking forward to Mt High opening, even though Id obviously rather be in Bear or Mammoth. Mammoth is quite a farther drive and their entire mountain isnt even open yet, so I'm not sure its worth it until mid-season. 

I'm def down to meet up with some ppl at some point tho. There should be a Socal meetup thread...


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Let's just say the LA scene doesn't belong on a mountain.


I agree completely. I only go to mountain high once a year and that's only because of the free lift ticket from snow jam.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Genius…:thumbsup:


SnowOwl said:


> Let's just say the LA scene doesn't belong on a mountain.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Gridlocked runs... that sucks. Do individuals not realize its like sitting in the middle of a road. AND THIEVES! :dizzy: Well I guess I shall wait and see how strong my patience is. Its only a possible opening this weekend anyways...


It's not that bad. Well the resort itself sucks. But it's an easy ride and usually opens before Bear. So I get a free ticket to Mt High from Snowjam and there is usually one or two new riders to my group each year so it's a good place to take them to learn because the lifts are slow and the runs are short. The whole West is basically mellow even the "black" runs.

I'll go up there on a Friday just to test out my new gear and get some snow legs under me. But that's about it for High. It's really small. When east opens it's a little better but still not all that great.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Still I would like to say that I've ridden Mt. High at least once... maybe calling in sick and going on a weekday... Still its the opening stages of 13/14 season:thumbsup: can't be bummed about that:thumbsup:


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

It's official Mt High is opening tomorrow, 8:30am. Bear is also getting shit on with snow and they are doing snowmaking as well, so they could very well be open for the Thanksgiving weekend if we're lucky. I'm considering skipping tomorrow and just heading down during the week to avoid the crowd, all that pent up riding frustration is about to explode when everyone and their Mom hits Mt. High tomorrow. Might go Monday instead, but we will see how bad I want to ride tonight. If I do go I'll probably be there at 7am to get a front row spot for my car, and then I'll just recline the seat and sleep until lifts start spinning


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Going up Tuesday.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Dekker said:


> It's official Mt High is opening tomorrow, 8:30am. Bear is also getting shit on with snow and they are doing snowmaking as well, so they could very well be open for the Thanksgiving weekend if we're lucky. I'm considering skipping tomorrow and just heading down during the week to avoid the crowd, all that pent up riding frustration is about to explode when everyone and their Mom hits Mt. High tomorrow. Might go Monday instead, but we will see how bad I want to ride tonight. If I do go I'll probably be there at 7am to get a front row spot for my car, and then I'll just recline the seat and sleep until lifts start spinning


Personally, I'm happy Mt. High is opening earlier, means less people packed at bear/summit :eusa_clap:


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

So I'm looking at the tickets at mountain high and by my understanding if you just want to show up and ride you need to purchase either the 4 hour or 8 hour ticket correct... I don't wanna buy a full season pass or anything, just a single day is all...

Not fully decided on going but when I'm ready I can expect to pay for either the 4hour or 8 hour pass...?


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> So I'm looking at the tickets at mountain high and by my understanding if you just want to show up and ride you need to purchase either the 4 hour or 8 hour ticket correct... I don't wanna buy a full season pass or anything, just a single day is all...
> 
> Not fully decided on going but when I'm ready I can expect to pay for either the 4hour or 8 hour pass...?


It looks like you just show up and buy a ticket.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck mt ice. I'll be at bear after Thanksgiving day. Waited this long. What's 4 more days?


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah just saw the news, they had a live report from Mth. 

Also they showed a cam from Bear and its all white, with snow blowing non stop.

I wouldn't be surprised if Bear pushed the opening day before Thanksgiving. They were hustling tickets and "combos" on Facebook a week ago when it was 80F across the south land. :thumbsdown:

:smh:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

My money is on a Friday opening.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Just came back from Mt High, sweet jesus there was a shitload of people! The lines were ridiculously short for the first 3 hours because the cashiers were working very slow and the lines to buy tickets/passes were long as fuck, so there wasn't that many people on the mountain....yet. Once they started going munching thru those purchases, slowly more and more and more people were added to the mountain. :dizzy: I'm surprised how many people completely avoided the pow and only stuck to the groomers. I went to the very top and the Black runs were practically all untouched 2ft+ pow. I found a nice little deep pocket and I laid down and completely covered myself with powder and listened to the wind blowing thru the trees for a bit before continuing on. Prob looked weird as hell for anyone passing by, just seeing a face sticking out of the snow lol. But I'm glad I got to hit the fresh stuff before they completely obliterate and groom the entire mountain.


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

wernersl said:


> My money is on a Friday opening.


Just got the email Bear is going to open Wednesday Nov 27


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

So I lose by 2 days. Chair 9 only tho.


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yup, and no mention of a discounted tix... :thumbsdown::icon_scratch::huh::blink:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't need those...


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Don't need those...


Do tell...


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea only chair 9 at Bear. Am I crazy to actually consider going to Mt High over Bear this weekend??


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I ended up going to Mt. High for the first time on opening day at the last moment... left at 5am in the morning (unable to sleep a wink) drove from Shadow Hills, and was there at 7:30am... left at 3:00pm. It was worth it IF you were there for the first 3-4hours from opening. Nice untouched patches around if you looked... Staff was very pleasant... Mellow chill runs listening to good vibes to get the rhythm back in my hawaiian snow legs...
After noon though it looked like a rave. Saw batman snowboarding, I looked at him and said "batman", he looked at me and said "homie"...snow seemed shredded by then. Crowds moved in and it was over...
But overall great time and experience. My third mountain i've been to
Worth it for those first several untracked runs, but I don't think the snow will last.
My highlight of the day was jes bombing down a slight section of hill, hitting this subtle bump, and going airborne for the first time, landing it, almost losing it, but hold it and ride it out...I was proud of myself. I never even figured that little bump would boost me like that. It caught me completely off guard. But pulling it off left me with a sense of f%$# yeah Keep in mind I am very new & it wasn't anything huge or major for you experienced riders. but a respectable 2ft high by 3seconds of suspend animation in my mind 
what can I say besides I need to catch up and go as much as possible to catch up with the rest of you guy & girls:thumbsup ... but now I understand what everyone means when they speak of crowed runs... the mountain fills up quickly


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes you're fucking crazy. And fuck. I need gas money. Fail. I'm thinking of going up this weekend obviously, but I'm shooting for Monday: great conditions, and more empty lines hopefully


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

RM3851 said:


> Do tell...


Volunteered to ride with mountain security this season. Passes for both mountains for the whole family in exchange for 12 volunteer days.


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Volunteered to ride with mountain security this season. Passes for both mountains for the whole family in exchange for 12 volunteer days.


Nice. I got a buddy who works as an instructor up there. Hope he can hook it up.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

wernersl said:


> Volunteered to ride with mountain security this season. Passes for both mountains for the whole family in exchange for 12 volunteer days.


How does one apply/qualify to do this. When I am finished with school, my goal is to spend that next season up in bear


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> How does one apply/qualify to do this. When I am finished with school, my goal is to spend that next season up in bear


I just went to their webpage and sent an email saying I'd like to volunteer. Do this around September or October. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

wernersl said:


> I just went to their webpage and sent an email saying I'd like to volunteer. Do this around September or October.


thank you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Forget Mt High. Rock City. Even where it's white, there are pebbles. Dirt patches everywhere. Worked the base of my board a bit. I only had one board (no rock board).


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bear Mountain was wonderful today! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> Bear Mountain was wonderful today! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


You guys are awesome Haha :thumbsup: I'll never there tomorrow till Sunday maybe


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Headed up in a little while.


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Headed up in a little while.


Pix or it never happened : popcorn:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

It was snowing while we were riding. Not a bad way to start of the season


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

What a small world for SnowOwl to find us in the parking lot and ask if I am on the snowboardingforum.com website - how he recognized us without our turkey hats I'll never know! lol He said he recognized the communications we have. Small world!!! Hope you had a fun time!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Think it'll be decent mon/tues? That crowd looks insane this weekend, so many people !


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

RM3851 said:


> Pix or it never happened : popcorn:


Nice shitty coverage. But good 2 days of riding.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

everywhere needs snow :/
I want to be back out there...


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

New gear is sitting at home...where is the snow??

p.s. I guess rain/snow is coming Tue/Wed.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck it. Ride the new shit. Bad snow day is far better than a great work day! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Dam' Straight!:thumbsup:



wernersl said:


> Fuck it. Ride the new shit. Bad snow day is far better than a great work day!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like Sat. maybe a few inches in Bear. Anyone ever been to the Ski Dazzle at the convention center?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Looks like Sat. maybe a few inches in Bear. Anyone ever been to the Ski Dazzle at the convention center?


Never been. As for this week's storm, it doesn't look too promising. But it does look like peak snow making conditions coming. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Never been. As for this week's storm, it doesn't look too promising. But it does look like peak snow making conditions coming. Better than nothing I guess.


Supposedly starting tonight it's going to be cold enough for them to start blowing snow again all week with the goal of opening up more terrain.

This was posted by Bear yesterday on Facebook: Forecasts are showing some very cold nights ahead. You know what that means... Excellent snowmaking conditions ahead and more terrain available soon!

Fingers crossed I hope they work like crazy and take full advantage of the cold conditions this week...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's hope. Is it too much to ask for geronimo! Need my fix. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

wernersl said:


> Let's hope. Is it too much to ask for geronimo! Need my fix.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know right! I passed on going up last weekend hoping this weekend will be worth the trek up there... I had to look at a map to refresh my memory but I always have fun on Chair 4: Exhibition, The Wedge & Ripcord because there's usually never anybody up there...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very true. I'll be there as soon as those are open. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got a new board in. Rossignol Rocknrolla. Just for Bear/Summit. Am not taking it until they get a few feet of depth. Mountain Low straight gouged my board last week! I think there was 1-2" coverage all over the mountain!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Just got a new board in. Rossignol Rocknrolla. Just for Bear/Summit. Am not taking it until they get a few feet of depth. Mountain Low straight gouged my board last week! I think there was 1-2" coverage all over the mountain!


Mt. Low is closed again... it all melted away...


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ouch!

Yup Im staying away too till some powder lands down.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine looks like it got a handjob from Edward Scissorhands  Considering how many completely exposed rocks I rode over, the damage is minimal thank God. Nothing deep, just surface scratches. But there were some areas where you had absolutely no choice but to go over rocks so you just had to go to the parts where there were fewer sharp rocks to minimize damage. Definitely nothing like opening day where as long as you stayed away from the mob, you could have an enjoyable untouched powder experience.


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

How about this for some "non promising" storm?

Caltrans - QuickMap

:yahoo::bowdown:

I guess the new gear is gonna have a proper introduction into the white.

Like Uma Turman's nose in Pulp Fiction...


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't get it... What is that map supposed to show?


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Click on the "cameras" and "chain control" on the left hand side if its not showing in the link. Right now the cameras don't show much since its dark, but the chain control is allll along the side of Sierras, from Tahoe down to south of Mammoth.

Hopefully it hits us in the next two days as well.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Tahoe got a whopping 2 inches today. Reported from a local in South Lake.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> What a small world for SnowOwl to find us in the parking lot and ask if I am on the snowboardingforum.com website - how he recognized us without our turkey hats I'll never know! lol He said he recognized the communications we have. Small world!!! Hope you had a fun time!


Nice seeing you guys:thumbsup: looks like we could get a couple inches from this. I just want more runs or summit open to clear out the darn traffic in the park. I almost ended multiple lives either landing off the hip by the spine or hitting jibs in general. Bah. But oh well , I'll be there again this weekend with a decent group to celebrate my birfday


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Conditions could rapidly improve for next week. They're making snow like crazy right now. Hopefully make it up there by mon/tues


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Mt. High reopened again tomorrow... & once again I'm debating jes going to keep another quick fix...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Mt. High reopened again tomorrow... & once again I'm debating jes going to keep another quick fix...


Boarding is better than nothing but I seriously got bored at Mt High after 3 runs.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree completely... its either Mt. High, ski dazzle expo, or stay home and paint... ALLLL of which are better than going in to the office



jdang307 said:


> Boarding is better than nothing but I seriously got bored at Mt High after 3 runs.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going on Friday, hopefully that extra 6+ inches they dropped with their guns covered up that mess.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Dekker said:


> I'm going on Friday, hopefully that extra 6+ inches they dropped with their guns covered up that mess.


are you not worried that it will be all tracked out by Friday? I mean because I was there on opening day and sure the first 3 hours was great, even some nice stashes of pow, but by 12-1 it was gone...


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> are you not worried that it will be all tracked out by Friday? I mean because I was there on opening day and sure the first 3 hours was great, even some nice stashes of pow, but by 12-1 it was gone...


They are blowing snow 24/7 so if you go you'll prob get blasted by the guns as you go down the trails. So hopefully anything that gets tracked out will be replaced by the guns for Friday. I was also there opening day and it was very nice early in the day.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

"As for traveling alone, fuk' it…if thats the way it has to be, then thats the way it is."

Going lone wolf…


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Has anyone been to Ski Dazzle before? Thinking about going but dont know if its worth it.

Those lift tix offers look tempting but driving from south OC might not pay out all the way at the end.

FWIW I am not paying 60 for the day at Bear with one chair open only.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

RM3851 said:


> Has anyone been to Ski Dazzle before? Thinking about going but dont know if its worth it.
> 
> Those lift tix offers look tempting but driving from south OC might not pay out all the way at the end.
> 
> FWIW I am not paying 60 for the day at Bear with one chair open only.


Bear actually has 3 chairs running. Even though it says only chair 9 and 1 are running, I saw chair 2 working as well. and summit opens on Friday as well :yahoo: and I guess that isn't including the forecasted 3"


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Mmmm


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

For buying stuff it's not great but if you want ticket deals it's good.
TBH i like free riding at Snow summit a lot more, but canyons on powder days at bear are pretty epic.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Well top of Mt. HIgh is iced out, but softens up mid way… no crowds, but they kept the blowers on. Still better than being at the office.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Bear got over 4". Hitting summit tomorrow with my buddies who all have season passes and I'm actually carpooling with someone from this forum! Gonna be an epic day tomorrow


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha, was peeking all day today to see if anyone had gone up...

I was at work, all day, as every day. :thumbsdown:  :huh:

If this provides to be a storm on which the blowers will build some good conditions next week might be the time to head up finally.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

We were up at Summit today - hardly anyone was here - and now I know why - the wind the terrible. The chairlifts were swinging so bad that I got motion sickness and we had to go back to the condo - the white out at the top of the mountain was not fun either. And COLD! It was so cold our helmet communications stopped working. 

However, it should be epic tomorrow! Can't wait for first chair! Looking at the mountain right now at 7:45 pm and the lights are on - it's all clear and the chairlifts are running. They were blowing the beginner area all day today. 

One new thing - they put barriers up as you walk up the mountain to the chairlift and had people scanning your tickets there and also at the chairlifts. I think they want to keep foot traffic off the mountain and they are patrolling that this year - at least today they were. 

Have fun all!!!


----------



## Tuan (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like it's a good week to escape to Snow Summit.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Been to bear 4 days so far. For as little snow as they've had the coverage was surprising. Best part... No ice.


----------



## RM3851 (Nov 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/SnowSmt

Happy hunting!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Doin a weekender this weekend


----------



## SoCalBoarder1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Cali4nia pass here and down to ride..


----------

